# 2 old guys on a much older reef -- Noosa, 10Dec07



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

*Warning: *this is not a story about big fish, but about ordinary fish and a couple of ordinary old fishos and what they did today.

Jaro is one keen fisho and because his Prowler allows him to access our reefs he has embraced kayak fishing with the fervour of a new convert to an old religion. The fact that he's older than I, is effectively deaf while on the water in the ocean (unwilling to risk immersing his hearing aids) and that he's a heart bypass survivor doesn't deter him. So here we are, 6am today, we've both just launched through the light surf at our local beach and we're lining up for the 40 minute paddle to our local. How good is this kayak fishing that it is so inclusive?

We'd made our arrangement yesterday afternoon, having checked the seabreeze website and been reassured that surf and wind conditions would be within our reasonably broad limits. And so it proved this morning as we punched into a light northerly chop with pretty much no swell. My Espri's a wet ride in such conditions, with an occasional higher chop overcoming the buoyancy of the bow and spilling into the foot well. But it's not unpleasant as the Laguna Bay water, even in winter, is seldom cooler than 18°C, and today, with a forecast air temp of 29°C, the occasional splash in the face is quite welcome. It certainly didn't wipe the smile off my face although it did make a mess of my sunnies, which are soon put away to emerge in more benign conditions.

Fishing soft "plastics" for snapper and sweetlip is our current passion, although Jaro and I will fish anywhere, for anything. Possibly I am a keener fisho than he, for he also plays golf while I don't and consequently I have more time to fish. It's commonly said that you can't teach an old dog new tricks but we are two old dogs who've learned how to use these new-fangled baits and have the snapper meals to prove it.

So we arrive at our local, we retrieve our untouched trolled offerings, check our drift rate on the GPS, sniff the air, pop the drogue and cast the plastics. The northerly breeze is ruffling the ocean, occasionally generating a white cap (why is it white, I wonder -- well I know it's white because of the air bubbles in it, but why are there air bubbles in that part of the wave only -- I can think of a possible reason).

Jaro gets first hookup accompanied by whoops and hollers and a nice snapper comes aboard. I'm pleased because I know how keen he is to catch fish and also that, if Jaro can catch one, I know have a pretty good chance. And so it proves to be. We are driven by the breeze, drifting 15m or so above the unseen reef. We move back upwind from time to time judging our position solely by the GPS (another trick this old dog has learned). And every now and again one or the other of us hooks up, snapper most commonly, but today several sweetlip are tempted -- and of course the occasional small reef fish. Our drifts are largely conducted in silence or monologue because Jaro can't hear what I say, even if I yell, but I can hear him so Jaro sometimes calls my attention to a fish he can't identify or a bobbing turtle he's spotted. Gradually I'm developing sign language to at least be able to reply.

And then, after a couple of hours it's time to go. We have some fish, mission accomplished, we've definitely had some fun and the northerly breeze promises to help us on our 4km paddle back to the beach. We don't race back, but we don't stuff about, either. We've done this trip many times and relish the feeling of riding the waves back in to the beach where the holiday makers (cripes, it's school holidays *AGAIN*) almost always crowd around asking the same old questions [_*HOW*_ far? Any sharks? (pointing to our snapper) Are those bream, or whiting?].

Our yaks are safely back on the beach and Jaro asks "When are we going again?". I bend close and yell in his better ear "Pretty soon, mate", and he grins and gives me the thumbs up sign.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

on ya Kev.....glad to see Jaro and yourself had a far better session than ours was  
apppears as though the fish have returned......they didn't happen to explain where they got to during my visit, did they


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

> they didn't happen to explain where they got to during my visit, did they


G'day Doug, apparently your reputation preceded you  and they decided to leave town


----------



## CoolBreeze (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW thats a really impressive result good work guys!


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Aint life grand?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Gee Sunshiner, you have really got that reef and the SP thing dialled. Im tempted to come up for a paddle and see if this old dog can be taught a few tricks. Great reading and well done.... again !!!    
What size jig head ? and 3" watermelon minnow ??


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Love your work yet again! You guys have got it wired!

Matt


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bravo Kev & Jaro on the fishing, the companionship and the report


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great report kev, and as always produce a good haul of fish

Lee


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Very ordinary indeed.

Wish my trips were that ordinary.

extra-ordinary report.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Kev. I reckon I might start making plans for a noosa trip


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great result Kev, and as always a great report. It was good to shake hands finally the other day also. Swimming with the kids on Sunday morning at the launch site and conditions were considerably changed to those we experienced on Saturday but hey? aint it grand to experience a great part of the world. Well done again and I'll catch up again soon. ( Bring on the SP's - thats SPANISH MACS!!!)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kev as usual a good result, and an enjoyable to read report


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

As they say "alas, life's too short".....good to see you blokes getting out and enjoying it.......hope to do the same tomorrow, and if I get a fish that's just a bonus. 

top report.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

You're starting to build quite a reputation, Sunshiner


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip Sunshiner. It must be sensational to fish in Laguna Bay. Im planning a Noosa trip real soon.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Breambo said:


> What size jig head ? and 3" watermelon minnow ??


G'day breambo, I use 1/8 oz, about a 1/0 hook, and yes, pearl/watermelon minnow. If you're coming up here PM me, we might just get out there


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Fishpod said:


> Swimming with the kids on Sunday morning at the launch site and conditions were considerably changed to those we experienced on Saturday but hey? aint it grand to experience a great part of the world.


G'day Anthony. Also, nice to meet on that wild Saturday. My wife and I were also down at the beach on Sunday morn, although further east than where you were. Where we had a dip there were dozens of keeper bream milling around in waist deep water, with small dart mixed up in them. Some of the tourists bring slices of bread down to feed them.

Let me know next time you're up here.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

that was a top read sunshiner, the pic of the catch made my mouth water too.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good stuff Sunshiner...anyone would be happy with a bag of fish like that!

ps.. Have you guys thought about using UHF radios out on the water to keep in communication??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUscKxMAABvfgAAQQKcACACaGAA/79/gMACtQin6T1JNPKfqnqZMaI9Jo9EMMjAmmBMhiaMBqekMpqb1R6nlBoNAPUtKp8dTFd5xOgxEwnEqE9hDjZ6HvTruo+vUc1jo0J324MeZGgIf3eMIjWnyQH2FeobhKqRCo2QH4pQupKVasL8q0l6GF/hGSyUzY9aGNouwPuGTmZ3NyKGQIoFnDzkK4RjhW0pdcyXO9sGYbMlSCd1piFTCzieRkkf4u5IpwoSCWOFYmA==


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Davey G said:


> ps.. Have you guys thought about using UHF radios out on the water to keep in communication??


G'day Davey, in case you were serious, are there any UHF radios which can transmit to a wireless (preferred) earpiece which Jaro could put into his better ear (he's very deaf in both)? Failing that, it's sign language from us to Jaro.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Great read Kev, you're into them as usual.

1/8th doesn't seem real heavy for out where you're fishing - how fast does the lure sink? Are you picking up the snapper near the bottom with the Sweetlip or in midwater.

Looking forward to catching up in a week or two - am ever hopeful of whole baked squire on the menu for christmas day 

As for Jaro and his hearing aids - maybe suggest he wear them but then cover his head and ears with a swimming cap. Don't know if it would work but it might be good for a laugh  :lol:


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report mate and to be able to get a feed of fish like that so close to home is the life, thats for sure 

I agree with Dave couple of handheld radios would be perfect, 0.5watt is all you need I got a set of 2 Oricom a few years ago for 60-70$ They arnt waterproof but I'd say there were splashproof. I did actually drown one in the shallows at lake Burbury, left it a week to dry and it came good, allthough I doubt you would have the same luck with a salt dunking.
They have a plug in the side for a headset[earphones and mic] I think the option is called VOX or something like that, they came with the little one earplug headset, much like the mobile phone ones. I dont know much about them but I reckon most models would have a headset or at least earphone plug. I guess it would depend on how much you use them but you might get away with just keeping them in a small drybag and just take them out to have a yarn about whats going on and then put them back in, leave them turned on and on full volume and theres this call button that sends a ring tone like a phone. If Jaro had it clipped to his vest in a little drybag I reckon he will hear the call its fairly loud, worth a try anyway mate. Thats how I use mine, just because I cant stand having an earpeice in, they annoy the heck outta me and every type ive tryed has left me with sore ears, but if jaro is used to having a plug in his ear the hands free option might be the go.

All the best and keep these reports coming 8)

cheers
Baldy


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

beefs said:


> 1/8th doesn't seem real heavy for out where you're fishing - how fast does the lure sink? Are you picking up the snapper near the bottom with the Sweetlip or in midwater. Looking forward to catching up in a week or two - am ever hopeful of whole baked squire on the menu for christmas day
> 
> 
> > G'day Travis, the 1/8th sinks quite slowly and therefore IMHO spends more time in the visual field of the cruising snapper than say 1/4oz. Note that I'm fishing with 12 pound bs monofilament. While most snapper takes occur at the lower half or bottom of the descending minnow's trajectory, quite often I get a solid hookup within ten seconds of the minnow's hitting the water. All of the sweetlip takes so far have been right at the bottom of the descent.
> ...


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I agree with Dave couple of handheld radios would be perfect, 0.5watt is all you need...


Thanks for the info, Baldy. You and Davey have inspired me to go and take a look at my local elec store -- maybe there is something which suits Jaro's situation. And with Chrissy coming up it might be a good time to buy.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great read Kev!!
Keep it up!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

What a sensational story. 

I like your work Sunshiner, its great to see you enjoying your retirement with all your mates. 
Sounds like life couldn't be much better up there, enjoy while you can.

Something for me to look forward to when I retire, cripes thats a long way off though. :shock:

Keep it going

Cheers


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

thats a good haul of fish!!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I keep saying it Kev you guys have got the life , well done.
brad


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

what a top read. Two mates having a fish.

Well done

Cheers

Jeffo


----------

